# After emerge nv 177.80 X11 runs only in eselect xorg-opengl

## temnozor

i emerged the nvidia 177.80 driver today (8800GT) and i can only start an xserver (kde 4.1.2) when i eselect opengl set xorg-x11

when i eselect opengl set nvidia xserver dont run

what i've done wrong?

----------

## CooSee

 *temnozor wrote:*   

> i emerged the nvidia 177.80 driver today (8800GT) and i can only start an xserver (kde 4.1.2) when i eselect opengl set xorg-x11
> 
> when i eselect opengl set nvidia xserver dont run
> 
> what i've done wrong?

 

did you changed to ' nvidia ' in ' /etc/X11/xorg.conf '   :Question: 

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Card0"

        Driver          "nvidia"
```

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## temnozor

sure i did that

the nv 173.14.09 driver works (3d acceleration no problem) but not the 177.80 and 177.70 i tried to upgrade to

but i cant remember when i set up the 173.14.09 the first time, if i have done something else except "emerge nvidia-drivers" "/etc/X11/xorg Driver "nvidia" and to make sure that i eselect opengl nvidia

so dont know if the 177.80 just dont work with my 8800GT or if i have to config some more....

i need new drivers because i experimet with games using wine

----------

## CooSee

 *temnozor wrote:*   

> sure i did that
> 
> the nv 173.14.09 driver works (3d acceleration no problem) but not the 177.80 and 177.70 i tried to upgrade to
> 
> but i cant remember when i set up the 173.14.09 the first time, if i have done something else except "emerge nvidia-drivers" "/etc/X11/xorg Driver "nvidia" and to make sure that i eselect opengl nvidia
> ...

 

' /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' please   :Exclamation: 

have you enabled ' SYSVIPC ' in your kernel ' .config '   :Question: 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SYSVIPC

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y
```

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## temnozor

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SYSVIP

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y
```

i will post a Xorg.0.log later after i reemerge the 177.80 again...currently running 173.14.... with kde

----------

## agent_jdh

Do you have any added options in nvidia section of your xorg.conf?

----------

## temnozor

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> Do you have any added options in nvidia section of your xorg.conf?

 

only

```
Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    262144

    Identifier     "8800GT"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

```

```

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

```

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

    Load           "dbe"        # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

```

----------

## temnozor

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ' /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' please  
> 
> 

 

hier is my logfile of my attempt to run X with 177.80 driver

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.26-gentoo #6 SMP Sat Oct 18 17:47:21 CEST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 15 July 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct 18 19:03:06 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "nvidia 8800GT"

(**) |   |-->Device "8800GT"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7bd140

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1458,5000 rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1458,0c11 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1458,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1458,5004 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1458,5004 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 1458,a002 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1458,5002 rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1458,b003 rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1458,b003 rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1458,e000 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 10de,0611 card 7377,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0200 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x00006fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x00008fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x00007fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(5:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0611) rev 162, Mem @ 0xf2000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xf0000000/25, I/O @ 0xa000/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4003000 - 0xf4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf4002000 - 0xf4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf4001000 - 0xf4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4004000 - 0xf4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4003000 - 0xf4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf4002000 - 0xf4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf4001000 - 0xf4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4004000 - 0xf4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4003000 - 0xf4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4002000 - 0xf4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4001000 - 0xf4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4004000 - 0xf4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  177.80  Wed Oct  1 15:09:29 PDT 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  177.80  Wed Oct  1 14:50:00 PDT 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 05:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4003000 - 0xf4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4002000 - 0xf4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4001000 - 0xf4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4004000 - 0xf4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4003000 - 0xf4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4002000 - 0xf4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4001000 - 0xf4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4004000 - 0xf4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEvents" "false"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GT (G92) at PCI:5:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.1f.00.08

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8800 GT at PCI:5:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Targa Visionary LCD 19-2x (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Targa Visionary LCD 19-2x (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel

(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Targa Visionary LCD 19-2x (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (87, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4003000 - 0xf4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4002000 - 0xf4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4001000 - 0xf4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4004000 - 0xf4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

Backtrace:

```

----------

## CooSee

hmm, sorry never used 64bit   :Rolling Eyes:   :Exclamation: 

ACPI failed !

can you please try another Kernel   :Exclamation:  , for me ' 2.6.26 ' was horrible   :Shocked:   :Exclamation: 

upload your ' .config ' to pastebin or somewhere else, IMHO it's a Kernel problem   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## jburns

The acpi problem can be fixed if hald and acpid are started at the same runlevel.

----------

## temnozor

 *jburns wrote:*   

> The acpi problem can be fixed if hald and acpid are started at the same runlevel.

 

how to achieve that?

sorry but i dont know much about runlevel...

editing something in local.start or rc.conf hm?

----------

## jburns

To start both services at the boot runlevel use the commands

```
rc-update add hald boot

rc-update add acpid boot
```

To see what the current status is use the command

```
rc-update show
```

----------

## temnozor

thx

```

 # rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

                 xdm |      default

```

there is no acpid or hald in list but i will try to add them to boot and see if it works

----------

## jburns

I would not expect starting hald and acpid to fix the glx problem.  You should check the backtrace and rebuild the packages that are involved in the trace.

----------

## temnozor

177.80 driver still dont work...but i solved my problem with KDM wont starting

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5252196.html#5252196

by adding

acpid and hald to boot runlevel

my new xorg.log with 177.80 is this

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.26-gentoo #6 SMP Sat Oct 18 17:47:21 CEST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 15 July 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 19 00:07:04 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "nvidia 8800GT"

(**) |   |-->Device "8800GT"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x7bd140

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1458,5000 rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1458,0c11 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1458,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1458,5004 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1458,5004 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 1458,a002 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1458,5002 rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1458,b003 rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1458,b003 rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1458,e000 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 10de,0611 card 7377,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0200 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x00006fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x00008fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x00007fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(5:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0611) rev 162, Mem @ 0xf2000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xf0000000/25, I/O @ 0xa000/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4003000 - 0xf4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf4002000 - 0xf4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf4001000 - 0xf4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4004000 - 0xf4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4003000 - 0xf4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf4002000 - 0xf4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf4001000 - 0xf4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4004000 - 0xf4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4003000 - 0xf4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4002000 - 0xf4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4001000 - 0xf4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4004000 - 0xf4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  177.80  Wed Oct  1 15:09:29 PDT 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  177.80  Wed Oct  1 14:50:00 PDT 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 05:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4003000 - 0xf4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4002000 - 0xf4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4001000 - 0xf4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4004000 - 0xf4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4003000 - 0xf4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4002000 - 0xf4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4001000 - 0xf4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4004000 - 0xf4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEvents" "false"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GT (G92) at PCI:5:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.1f.00.08

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8800 GT at PCI:5:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Targa Visionary LCD 19-2x (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Targa Visionary LCD 19-2x (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel

(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Targa Visionary LCD 19-2x (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (87, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4003000 - 0xf4003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4002000 - 0xf4002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4001000 - 0xf4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4004000 - 0xf4004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

Backtrace:

```

```

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

```

what means this? should i disable the composite thing in xorg.conf or is it fine?

 *jburns wrote:*   

> I would not expect starting hald and acpid to fix the glx problem.  You should check the backtrace and rebuild the packages that are involved in the trace.

 

how to check backtrace?

when i run startx with 177.80 there appear just an blink cursor on screen F7 and then i switched to screen F1 using ctrl+alt+F1 to copy the xorg.log

----------

## temnozor

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> hmm, sorry never used 64bit   
> 
> ACPI failed !
> 
> can you please try another Kernel   , for me ' 2.6.26 ' was horrible   
> ...

 

i tryed to build kernel 2.6.27 using my old kernel.config and reemerged 177.80 and its still the same...it doesnt work

my kernel config

http://pastebin.com/m4edaef8a

----------

## notHerbert

config is ok. It might be a good idea to add 

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

emerge --info plz?Last edited by notHerbert on Sat Oct 18, 2008 11:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CooSee

looked in to your ' .config '   :Exclamation: 

nothing todo with your problem but you don't need this   :Exclamation: 

```
CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y
```

and IMHO Nvidia depends on I2C   :Exclamation: 

```
CONFIG_I2C is not set
```

please set ' I2C ' module for your board   :Exclamation: 

and ' pastebin ' your ' /var/log/dmesg ' and ' /boot/grub/grub.conf '

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## notHerbert

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> and IMHO Nvidia depends on I2C   

 

No.   :Smile: 

----------

## temnozor

 *notHerbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --info plz?

 

```

Portage 2.2_rc12 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_3800+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 18 Oct 2008 10:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -ffast-math"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -ffast-math"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/java-overlay /usr/portage/local/gcj-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal htmlhandbook iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nepomuk nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam parallel pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl semantic-desktop session spell spl sse sse2 sslstartup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv NVIDIA"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## temnozor

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and ' pastebin ' your ' /var/log/dmesg ' and ' /boot/grub/grub.conf '
> 
> CooSee ' Ya

 

dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/m3829ad83

(but with current working 173.14.09 driver installed)

grub.conf

```

default 1

timeout 10

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.26

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 devfs=nomount gentoo=nodevfs

title=WinXP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

chainloader +1

makeactive

# vim:ft=conf:

```

----------

## jburns

You could try using a newer version of gcc.  I'm using gcc-4.3.2 with glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0.  I've seen problems reported where gcc-4.1.2 was used with glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0 that were fixed by using a later version of gcc.  

Try rebuilding glibc, the kernel, and nvidia-drivers with the newer version of gcc.

----------

## notHerbert

You could always try

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe
```

See if that works better.  :Razz: 

----------

## temnozor

ok i switched to gcc 4.3.1

changed /etc/make.conf cflags

added i2c bus and framebuffer etc. to kernel.config

recompiled my kernel, emerged 177.80 again

and same problem  :Sad:  it did not worked

i will try to get gcc 4.3.2 now and rebuild glibc

----------

## temnozor

ok i emerge gcc 4.3.2

switched to gcc 4.3.2

then recompiled the glibc

recompiled kernel 2.6.26

emerge 177.80 again...

same problem

but i tried to compile the kernel 2.6.27 again

emerged the 177.80 driver

get the same problem...

but when i try to emerge the 173.14.09 driver using kernel 2.6.27 it fails

log:

```
[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for Paravirtualized guest support ...

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86_64 173.14.09...........................................................................................................................................

 [32;01m*[0m Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing nvidia module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/build KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv modules

make[2]: Warnung: Kein Jobserver verfügbar: -j1 wird gesetzt. »+« zur Ursprungsregel

hinzufügen.

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/build \

   KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo \

   KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo/Makefile \

   modules

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";   \

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo/arch/x86/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo/include/asm-x86/mach-default -Iinclude/asm-x86/mach-default -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"173.14.09\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c

In Datei, eingefügt von /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:14:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:107:27: Fehler: asm/semaphore.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:14:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h: In Funktion »nv_execute_on_all_cpus«:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:674: Fehler: zu viele Argumente für Funktion »on_each_cpu«

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In Funktion »nv_kern_cpu_callback«:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1299: Fehler: zu viele Argumente für Funktion »smp_call_function«

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1306: Fehler: zu viele Argumente für Funktion »smp_call_function«

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv] Fehler 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Fehler 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Fehler 1

make: *** [module] Fehler 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m environment, line 3715:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m environment, line 2740:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                   CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)"                   LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 [31;01m*[0m The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

it say:

"In File, included of /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:14:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:107:27: Error: asm/semaphore.h: File or Directory not found"

to get 173.14.09 emerged and X working using kernel 2.6.26 is no problem but not with kernel 2.6.27 

or to get work the 177.80 driver allways fails (i can emerge it but x is not working)

----------

## rapsure

Post a bug with nvidia. I've had a problem with a nvidia geforce 7600 GT where X doesn't always start the first time. X will start and then crash and there is now apparent reason in the log. From what I can tell the 177.80 is a pretty awful driver to come from nvidia.

----------

## CooSee

for 173.14.09 there is a patch to build with 2.6.27   :Exclamation: 

IMHO the nvidia*.ebuild from ' zen-overlay ' is patched to work with 2.6.27   :Exclamation: 

```
layman -a zen-overlay
```

or if you don't use layman  :Exclamation: 

```
git clone git://zen-sources.org/zen/portage-overlay.git
```

please try the *.ebuild   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## gemini91

I have the same problem with the 2.6.27-gentoo kernel. I use

nvidia-drivers-173.14.12 on my 2.6.26-gentoo-r2 kernel, because

that is the last version that supports my card. I get the same error

trying to emerge those drivers on the 2.6.27 kernel.

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.12/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1

73.14.12-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:107:27: error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file

 or directory

----------

## temnozor

did u tried to use the 177.80 on kernel 2.6.26?

----------

## gemini91

177.80 does not support my video card.

----------

